# Trickbetrüger klaut PayPal-Daten



## technofreak (10 Juli 2003)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/ju-10.07.03-000/



			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> *Trickbetrüger klaut PayPal-Daten*
> Mit einem Trick versucht anscheinend zurzeit ein Betrüger Informationen von PayPal-Kunden zu
> ergattern. Die Opfer erhalten eine Mail mit dem Betreff "Dear PayPal Customer" und
> einer gefälschten PayPal-Absender-Adresse. In der Mail heisst es (auf Englisch) PayPal
> ...


----------



## Heiko (10 Juli 2003)

Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviele Leute darauf reinfallen... :-(


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juli 2003)

*Betrügereien*

Leider dürften tatsächlich sehr viele Leute darauf hinein fallen, viele User sind eben leider einmal zu gutgläubig und geben ihre Passwörter,Kontonummern etc überall bekannt wenn man sie nur höflich danach fragt. Dagegen helfen dann wirklich die stärksten Passwörter, Firewalls, etc nichts.

Alternativ gibt es leider ja auch noch solche Methoden:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/anw-21.07.03-003/


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Identitätsdiebstahl bei Kunden
> südafrikanischer Bank
> 
> Online-Kunden der südafrikanischen Bank Absa wurden
> ...


----------

